

PeerTransfer Attracts Financing From Spark Capital - motvbi
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/28/peertransfer-announces-first-round-of-funding/?ref=technology

======
motvbi
Link peertransfer.com. Sounds promising.

